

An Unhackable Server is Still Vulnerable - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/07/14/an-unhackable-server-is-still-vulnerable.aspx

======
ErrantX
We have recieved panicked phone calls in the past along the lines of "our
mission critical servers just got torn apart, help". After a rescue the next
sentence out of the CEO's mouth is usually "can you make them unhackable?
We'll pay".

The quest for an unhackable server _is_ (obviously) a pipe dream. But people
will still do it. Because companys will still pay for them to do so :)

And at the end of the day some good practices/apps/tools have come out of it.

